# Sitting Alone In Class



## Nero72 (Oct 20, 2014)

So I've been going to college for three years now and am in nursing school. When I walked into one of my classes a few weeks I ago, our single desks were replaced with long tables enough to fit 4 people. Coming into class and not knowing anyone nor having anyfriends, I chose to sit in the very front with an entire table to myself, I had hoped that some other students coming into class would join my lonely table, sadly no prevail. I thought it would be weird and I would be judged if I sat down in a table where everyone already knew each other and were already friends. Need I mention that my nursing class consists of almost all girls. 

So anyway I strongly dread going into class because I constantly feel like im being judged as that weird guy that sits by himself. And I hate when the teacher makes us work with other people. Its like theres no one else at my table and the girls behind me already think im weird, (The girls behind me call no name). its getting to the point where I would much rather die a horrible painful death then go into that class again. Its not like I can just sit down at a different table. What the hell do I do?!


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Are you sure you can't just sit down at another table? I would just do it. Other than that though, you've got like 8 more weeks of class right? That's not too long to deal with it Then next time make sure to pick a seat in one of the middle rows, no one sits up front.


----------



## Nero72 (Oct 20, 2014)

Well I would do that but its like high school where people have a table just with there group of friends, and I feel it would be very noticeable If I just sat down at a random table, like people would think why the hell are you sitting with us.


----------



## Nero72 (Oct 20, 2014)

bruised said:


> Go to class early and sit where you want. You are a human being, and deserve to have the choice to sit wherever you want. Those seats are not assigned so it doesn't matter, and people will just think you got sick of being at the single seat table. I think it would make you feel better, good luck.


I would but id be at risk of taking someone elses seat, and besides our class is like high school lunch where every table is a group of friends, so if I did sit somewhere else, it would be like, why the hell are you sitting with us. I know that is too much of a risk.


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

Happened to me in the cafeteria. I would take the biggest table and have chairs so anyone could sit in my big table. What happened was the groups would cram themselves in smaller tables and one by one take the chairs I had so in the end I had the biggest table with one chair and everyone else had the chairs crammed into small tables. If only I had a camera. Something sad about 10 people crammed into one small table while one person has a huge table all to himself.


----------



## Keeno (Sep 29, 2010)

These stories are a great shame. I am thankful that this sort of thing would never happen to me, except for meetings at my work where it most certainly does happen. These sound like dehumanising experiences and I empathise.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't let it bother you..I doubt your classmates will care. They shouldn't make fun of you anyways since they're in Nursing school and not in high school.


----------



## SolivagantCloud (Oct 27, 2014)

keithjm said:


> Happened to me in the cafeteria. I would take the biggest table and have chairs so anyone could sit in my big table. What happened was the groups would cram themselves in smaller tables and one by one take the chairs I had so in the end I had the biggest table with one chair and everyone else had the chairs crammed into small tables. If only I had a camera. Something sad about 10 people crammed into one small table while one person has a huge table all to himself.


Ah that sounds dreadful; I'm sorry man.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This has happened to me several times. It still bothers me a little, but for the most part I've gotten used to it. I assume people are judging me for being alone and think I'm weird, but I try not to let it bother me. I just try to focus 100% on just getting my education, rather than the social aspect of college. I know it's harder said than done though.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Go sit with other people. They aren't going to judge you for not wanting to sit alone. How do I know? I've seen other people do it. (not me, i would sit alone and be too scared like you)


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

keithjm said:


> Happened to me in the cafeteria. I would take the biggest table and have chairs so anyone could sit in my big table. What happened was the groups would cram themselves in smaller tables and one by one take the chairs I had so in the end I had the biggest table with one chair and everyone else had the chairs crammed into small tables. If only I had a camera. Something sad about 10 people crammed into one small table while one person has a huge table all to himself.


10/10 solid chuckle. I'm sorry bro.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Imbored21 said:


> Go sit with other people. They aren't going to judge you for not wanting to sit alone. How do I know? I've seen other people do it. (not me, i would sit alone and be too scared like you)


People are going to leave the table and transfer to another table when he sits with them.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Setolac said:


> People are going to leave the table and transfer to another table when he sits with them.


lol no


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Setolac said:


> People are going to leave the table and transfer to another table when he sits with them.


What makes you think that?


----------



## greengirl (Apr 7, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Same thing happened to me. I had a class of all guys except for me and one other girl who was never here anyway. There were 4 tables with 8 seats and I wasn't friends with any of the guys so they all avoided sitting with me... Pretty big downer but since I wasn't going to talk to any of them anytime soon, I focused on my work, acted like I didn't care and almost aced that class. So close to an A! So close!
> 
> Think of it as just another class to get you to where you want to go in life. Just another stepping stone. Who's at your table will mean nothing in... however long you have left.


I study computer science in uni where there are mostly guys (and not the ones that go up and talk to you) so a lot of the time I'm all by myself. Friends think I get a lot of attention and that I'm allowed to special treatment... Not that the guys they hate me or anything. It's just that I have to make the first step and well, that's not very easy.


----------



## Rougue (Oct 29, 2014)

I currently sit in the front in every class and I have no friends either. The reason I don't dread going to college every day is because I am there to learn and not to care what the stupid people behind me think. I literally say nothing in class but I am perfectly happy. I would say if it is bothering you that much, try talking to them, I am sure they wouldn't mind at all.


----------

